# US-05 Favourite fermentation temperature?



## New_guy

Hi,

Finally obtained a fermentation fridge, heat belt and a STC-1000.
All working well

I want to brew a Pale Ale with US-05

Does it have a favourite fermentation temperature?

I have read everything on the safale website http://www.fermentis.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/SFA_US05.pdf and know the range is 12 - 25 with a preferred range of 15-22
but this is quite vague

? Shoudl I aim for 17, 18 or 19 or have I got this complely arse about

Any suggestions ???

Thanks


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

I prefer 15-18 degrees, but 15-16 is more often than not my chosen range, especially when I'm happy to wait. It ends up clean and really allowing the hops to shine through.

It does prefer a CC as it doesn't always like to drop out of suspension well. Gelatine is preferable too.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

As low as possible to avoid it stalling personally I aim for 16-17C, makes for a very clean beer!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

And DJ_L3ThAL reminded me, I do raise it to 19 after a week to 10 days. Cleans up the beer, and finishes it off, if it stalls (which it can do at times).

I find if I rehydrate, I generally avoid any stalling issues.


----------



## New_guy

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> As low as possible to avoid it stalling personally I aim for 16-17C, makes for a very clean beer!


Thanks DJ_L3ThAL

Nood question - do you mean the beer is very clean as in appearance or taste?


----------



## New_guy

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I prefer 15-18 degrees, but 15-16 is more often than not my chosen range, especially when I'm happy to wait. It ends up clean and really allowing the hops to shine through.
> 
> It does prefer a CC as it doesn't always like to drop out of suspension well. Gelatine is preferable too.


Whats a CC?


----------



## New_guy

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> And DJ_L3ThAL reminded me, I do raise it to 19 after a week to 10 days. Cleans up the beer, and finishes it off, if it stalls (which it can do at times).
> I find if I rehydrate, I generally avoid any stalling issues.


Thanks LRG
When you say cleans up the beer - do you mean the clarity of beer? or taste?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Mainly taste. The warmer a yeast is fermenter, the more by-products it produces (such as esters, phenols and higher order alcohols).

Esters and phenols can be very very good - think of the banana and cloves typical of a Weissbier - this is the aroma and flavour compounds of the variety of beer and the ferment temp.

But when I'm doing an APA, I really like the ferment to be clean - no real yeast-derived flavours. I want the hops to be the star of the show in an APA/AIPA.

CC = Cold Condition - where you adjust the temp of your fridge down to 0-4 degrees (making sure it doesn't freeze) and this puts the yeast to sleep and they start dropping down to the bottom. With US05 - it can have (ahem.....) varied flocculation (dropping out) properties at times, so a CC (and gelatine after that) really help the process of getting the yeast out of the beer to the extent possible.

So clean could be in appearance as well.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Clean *tasting*, as mentioned by LRG, it's not the best flocc'er, but I don't mind my beer being a little bit hazy. I have cold crashed it before to 4C for a few days before bottling and it was very clear and still had no issues bottle carbonating. 

I haven't had US05 stall yet at 16C, in fact a 3rd generation re-harvested strain of US05 fermented one of my brews in 3 days at 17C! Couldn't believe it at first but refractometer & hydrometer proved it. Is a very nice IPA!


----------



## HoppingMad

A great versatile yeast this one. Favoured by many of the commercial breweries too. Have read some years back that Sam Caligione (Dogfish Head Brewery - US) liked a constant 16 degrees with this yeast, but if you like a Mountain Goat Beer, I have toured the brewery and heard the guys there lock their US-05 on a constant 20 degrees. Personally I prefer 18-20 degrees. Have fermented at 16 and got very clean results too, but if you don't have solid temp control you can risk your yeast stalling at such a low temp if it drops below that. 

Hopper.


----------



## fletcher

i love it. although there is a lot more choice with liquids, i've used us-05 for the majority of my american pales and IPAs and have never had it falter on me. i usually ferment those kinds of beers that i want to be clean tasting, at 16C. not low enough that it takes ages to ferment and not high enough for any chance of esters. i could probably go higher but it's worked so i've not changed it.


----------



## wobbly

I am doing a version of Argons LCPA in the WW at the moment using US-05 at 23C and a pressure of 22 psi (1.5 bar) and it only went into the WW last evening and should be ready for consumption in 7 days Sunday 19th or Monday 20th

I will post results next week sometime

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## New_guy

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Mainly taste. The warmer a yeast is fermenter, the more by-products it produces (such as esters, phenols and higher order alcohols).
> 
> Esters and phenols can be very very good - think of the banana and cloves typical of a Weissbier - this is the aroma and flavour compounds of the variety of beer and the ferment temp.
> 
> But when I'm doing an APA, I really like the ferment to be clean - no real yeast-derived flavours. I want the hops to be the star of the show in an APA/AIPA.
> 
> CC = Cold Condition - where you adjust the temp of your fridge down to 0-4 degrees (making sure it doesn't freeze) and this puts the yeast to sleep and they start dropping down to the bottom. With US05 - it can have (ahem.....) varied flocculation (dropping out) properties at times, so a CC (and gelatine after that) really help the process of getting the yeast out of the beer to the extent possible.
> 
> So clean could be in appearance as well.


Thanks!

This really helps and I can now appreciate the flavours of previous brews that may have been in the 22-24 deg ferment range and had some unusual (not necessairily bad) flavours.

BTW I am not a fan of "banana" flavours in beer and this is great info

What does the gelatine do and how do I use it?

How long / when do you cold condition?

Thanks


----------



## New_guy

HoppingMad said:


> A great versatile yeast this one. Favoured by many of the commercial breweries too. Have read some years back that Sam Caligione (Dogfish Head Brewery - US) liked a constant 16 degrees with this yeast, but if you like a Mountain Goat Beer, I have toured the brewery and heard the guys there lock their US-05 on a constant 20 degrees. Personally I prefer 18-20 degrees. Have fermented at 16 and got very clean results too, but if you don't have solid temp control you can risk your yeast stalling at such a low temp if it drops below that.
> 
> Hopper.


What temp do you think it would stall at?


----------



## New_guy

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Clean *tasting*, as mentioned by LRG, it's not the best flocc'er, but I don't mind my beer being a little bit hazy. I have cold crashed it before to 4C for a few days before bottling and it was very clear and still had no issues bottle carbonating.
> 
> I haven't had US05 stall yet at 16C, in fact a 3rd generation re-harvested strain of US05 fermented one of my brews in 3 days at 17C! Couldn't believe it at first but refractometer & hydrometer proved it. Is a very nice IPA!


Cheers thanks for clarifying


----------



## New_guy

Is it over the top to buy a temperature data logger and watch the fridge for a week (especially with the week coming up in Melbourne!!) to see what sort of temp variation i get???


----------



## Byran

Probably! Unless your an OCD kind of person the fridge will keep reasonable temps with a temp controller. Im a huge fan of US05 too, 16 deg C has been a good temp for me also. Clean crisp flavour, clean clear beer with gelatin and a cold crash. Seems to work a treat and ferments out pretty easy at that temp ( or there abouts) It doesnt matter too much as long as your below about 18deg C US05 will produce decent results. Unless you want the estery notes higher temps can give.
I usually put gelatin into a secondary container with some hot water then rack the finished beer onto it to get it off most of the yeast cake. It binds the majority of the remaining trub to the gelatin so it drops out very quickly . Just put it in the fridge until its clear. From 1 day to 7 days is a good benchmark. There is a gelatin thread on here somewhere if you do a search.
If you want to push it make a batch at 12 deg C and note how much longer it takes to ferment. You might want to use 2 packets though if you start getting colder than 14 or so otherwise it might stall.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

There's a how to on Gelatine, which is way better than me repeating it.

It causes the yeast to clump together and they become heavier and sink.


----------



## New_guy

So the gelatin is melted with hot water (? 250mls) then added in a liquid form (i have used it in cooking) to the fermenter. The yeast then binds to the gelatin which sinks to the bottom of the fermenter
Is this correct?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Subject to time and temperature levels being followed. 

And a good stir with sterilised spoons.


----------



## Eggs

Ive been brewings Argons little fellas pale ale for a while now using US-05. I find the beer has a very fruity taste that seems to get stronger with age. its not unleasant, just unwelcome. I fermented at 18 initaially, then droped to 17. I might ferment the next one at 15 to eliminate the yeast. I havent had the chance to sit down and research what else the isssue might be so i couldnt eliminate mashing temps or anything else.


----------



## waggastew

I used to run US05 at 17degC in the hope of getting a clean ferment, often followed by a bump at up at end for cleanup. For the last few brews however I have been fermenting at 19degC (+/- 0.3degC) and the results seem much better. Ester profile is still very clean, ferments out much quicker, less diacetyl. To me 19degC seems like the sweet spot.


----------



## paulmclaren11

Any where between 18c and 20c has always worked well for me (fridge is usually set closer to 18c).


----------



## Donske

paulmclaren11 said:


> Any where between 18c and 20c has always worked well for me (fridge is usually set closer to 18c).


I set my fridge to 18 and tape the probe to the outside of the fermenter, I'm guessing wort temp is closer to 20, ferments fast and clean for me, 10 days grain to brain is awesome.


----------



## warra48

I agree 18 to 20c is a good range for this yeast. It's the range I use, and it leaves a very clean neutral profile.

I seriously doubt it is this yeast specifically which is giving you the fruity taste as your beer ages. US05 is one of the most neutral yeasts in use.

I wonder if dropping the temperature too far might be giving you insufficient initial growth, and therefore stressing your yeast?
Stressed yeast could lead to undesirable esters and flavours etc.


----------

